# Loss in March



## doglady1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Loss of my previous German Shepherd in March was tough.His name was Diesel,14 years old.His back legs were giving out.I adopted him as a rescue when he was a puppy,a couple that adopted him were going into a home.He was about 6 months old at the time.No one else would adopt him at the time,he knew commands in German.Luckily I am originally from Germany and knew German very well.I also grew up being around this breed as a kid.I remember the vet said said I had to make a choice that wasn't easy,put him down and gave me time.Then Diesel looked at me and had the look saying it was his time to go and I did a great job giving him a good long long life.Vet walked in and told him to do it.I cried when he was put down and my vet gave me a hug.Decided to have him creamated and have his ashes in an urn.He was a great companion in my life and was spoiled a lot.My mom gave him a dog treat every time she came over to visit and he knew my mom very well.My 3 daughters even loved him and known him as Mom's dog a lot.Diesel was a big baby,good around my daughters.My husband saw he was a great 4 legged friend in my life too


----------



## IamIstiaque (Jun 3, 2020)

You had a great time with your four-legged friend.


----------



## doglady1 (Jun 26, 2020)

I did and he was by my side.Diesel read my mind everytime.Everytime I went to bed,he followed too.He was my comforting companion too.It was when I was diagnosed with breast cancer caught early a year ago and beat it.He was by my side when I was recovering at home.Loved it when our mail lady came by too,bark like crazy and she gave him a treat.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He had a good, long life with you. Are you thinking about eventually getting another dog?


----------



## doglady1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Have a 6 month puppy I picked up yesterday,decided to name him Rudolf.


----------

